# MMA Banned in Boston



## dscott (Jun 2, 2005)

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=87532


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 2, 2005)

Remember their names at election time.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats the politcal game...

 Convince most people something is bad, take action against it, gain support.


----------



## dscott (Jun 2, 2005)

The Mayor said that it wasn't because of the sport itself.  He had no problems with it.  It was cancelled because it had something to do with the promotion.  Whatever.


----------

